# Took a while.....



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

but finally the real show begins. opcorn: anyone?

Cuba seeks to legally challenge Australian plain packaging on tobacco products | News.com.au


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm glad to see this. The law is stupid and needs to be challenged. The idea that people are encouraged to smoke based on "pretty pictures" is asinine. We may make individual purchasing decisions based on packaging, but the decision to smoke or not is much more complex than that. I'd love to see the WTO sanction Australia for coming up with this stupid idea. That way there will be a precedent, just in case the US tries it too.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well hopefully Cuba will win this one. They unfortunately don't have a great track record of winning legal issues. :doh:


----------

